
Climate change wars are coming and building walls won’t help, top general warns - EastLondonCoder
http://www.independent.co.uk/environment/climate-change-wars-global-warming-conflict-refugees-walls-wont-help-general-warns-a7381031.html
======
chinese_dan
"is threatening to force millions of people to become refugees and spark major
wars that could “completely destabilise” the world, a leading general has
warned"

Climate change isn't threatening anyone right now. Evil government regimes and
terrorist groups are the biggest threat. We should focus on this first.

I sure hope they aren't insinuating that the current refugee issue is due to
climate change.

~~~
undersuit
Climate change has the potential to make homeless hundreds of millions of
people, severely disrupt our agriculture, and exacerbate the spread of many
diseases.

Evil government regimes and terrorists groups may be threatening you now with
a switchblade, but I'd also worry about the shady Climate Change guy hanging
out on the other side of the street.

>I sure hope they aren't insinuating that the current refugee issue is due to
climate change.

They aren't, this seems to be something you have created all on your own.

You concerns for fixing our world's current ills are valid. Not having
contrarian groups around would certainly be nice, but I'd be just as concerned
that by not preparing for climate change now we are just setting the stage for
another set of contrarian regimes and militia groups to emerge when we all
start suffering from the effects of climate change.

